# Time for a reminder



## CaseyForrest

Please dont use fancy spelling of profanity to get around the word censor. The forum software has an automatic word censor built in.

Typing words in this fashion will result in a warning the first time and infractions thereafter.

s&%t, sh1t or any other variation.

f^%k, f'n, f this or f that or any other variation.

Im sure you guys get the point. 

Enforcing this rule is by far the most time consuming for the moderators. We can not go through the thousands of posts generated everyday to weed out the violators. And when we do enforce this rule, we have to hear about the hundred of other violations that have gone untouched.

So...Please... Either type out the profanity and let the censor replace it with #'s or compose your post minus the cursing.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------

